
Serverless Issues with Running a Startup on AWS Lambda - nreece
https://medium.com/@emaildelivery/serverless-pitfalls-issues-you-may-encounter-running-a-start-up-on-aws-lambda-f242b404f41c
======
QuinnyPig
Paywalled. Smooth.

